# Vorankündigung großes Gentoo-Treffen (Update: 06.06.05)

## slick

Für Anfang August ist ein deutschlandweites Gentoo-User-Treffen in Form eines Camps geplant

Ziel dieses Treffens ist es sich gegenseitig kennen zu lernen, Kontakte zu knüpfen und Meinungen auszutauschen. Besonderen Schwerpunkt bilden Bratwurst und Bier.

Als Zeitpunkt ist bisher das Wochenende 06./07.08.05 oder 13./14.08.05 (mit derzeitigen Schwerpunkt auf 13./14.08.05) geplant. Voraussichtlich werden bereits am Freitag zuvor erste Teilnehmer anreisen.

Als Veranstaltungsort lässt nach jetzigen Planungsstand ein Ort im ca. 100km-Radius um Siegen festlegen.

Das Treffen wird an einem Zeltplatz oder vergleichbarem Ort stattfinden. Als Unterkunft dienen vom Teilnehmer selbst mitgebrachte Zelte o.ä. Das Vorhandensein von fließend Wasser, sanitären Anlagen sowie einem Grillplatz (bzw. Lagerfeuer) wird gewährleistet.

Wird aufgrund der Planung ein (offizieller) Zeltplatz gewählt, trägt jeder Teilnehmer seine Zeltplatz-Gebühr selbst. Wird ein vergleichbares (privates) Gelände gewählt wird eine verbindliche Voranmeldung, incl. einer noch zu bestimmenden Gebühr, eingerichtet.

Für die Verpflegung/Getränke ist jeder Teilnehmer selbst verantwortlich, es wird aber dafür Sorge getragen, das sich jeder Teilnehmer über Einkaufsmöglichkeiten im Umkreis des Treffens informieren kann.

Ein technischer (Gentoo-) Support vor Ort ist nicht vorgesehen. Inwieweit Strom und eine Internetanbindung verfügbar ist kann nach jetzigen Planungsstand noch nicht bekannt gegeben werden, von daher ist vom Nichtvorhandensein auszugehen.

Eine verbindliche Vorbestellung von Artikeln aus dem Gentoo-Shop wird möglich sein, die dann auf dem Treffen in Empfang genommen werden können.

Bis zum 06.06.05 wird noch auf Feedback, allgem. Anregungen bzw. Einträge auf der speziellen Userkarte gewartet und danach geht es an die detaillierte Festlegung/Planung von Ort, Zeit sowie dem allgemeinen Ablauf des Treffens.

Links

Forum zum Gentoo-Treffen

der Thread mit dem es anfingLast edited by slick on Thu Jun 23, 2005 10:10 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## slick

Aufgrund der bisherigen Resonanz haben wir uns auf das Wochenende 13.-14.08.05 geeinigt. (Inoffiziell schon ab 12.08.) Bitte rot im Kalender anstreichen.

Als Location steht bisher noch nichts spruchreifes fest, es wird aber in/um Siegen sein.

Nach Überlegungen haben wir uns dazu entschlossen keine Vorbestellung für den Gentooshop zu ermöglichen, da es weder Käufer noch Verkäufer Vorteile bringt und sich vermutlich ein Großteil der Nutzer schon selbst ihren Bedarf gedeckt haben. 

Weitere Details folgen zu gegebener Zeit. Die Seite zum Gentoo-Treffen wird (ganz) langsam ausgebaut. Am besten immer mal vorbeischauen.

Im Forum zum Treffen ist ab sofort Posten als Gast möglich, aber eine Anmeldung wäre dennoch wünschenswert.

EDIT: unsticky und als DUP geschlossen -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-352454.html

----------

